# 73cm Murray Cod.



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

A 73cm Murray Cod from my kayak in the Ovens River near Wangaratta. Its was caught on a spinnerbait when a was casting at snags. The cod hit the lure on the second cast breaking the spinnerbait, then dived for the snags and I managed to get him out just. The cod was then released after the photo.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

nice work mate,
Pity the yak wasnt in the photo, You would be famous. 10 points anyway.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

very nice fish mate

Lee


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Awesome fish Adam!
> 
> Looks like we're now getting a few members around the area. Should get together for a fish sometime.


Sound great, Im always keen for a fish when the wife lets me out. :lol:


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

Donutslayer said:


> nice work mate,
> Pity the yak wasnt in the photo, You would be famous. 10 points anyway.


Yeah it would of been nice to have my yak in the photo, but something had to hold the camera.


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

occy said:


> Awesome just awesome. What type and colour spinnerbait?


It was a black with lime tail 1/2oz twinspin spinnerbait. Now its a single spin after the cod busted one of the arms off. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome fish,

The best bit was that you released it, well done.

Great effort,

Cheers


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

where did you release him? i'd love to go and catch and release him again :lol: Seriously great catch was he up stream or down of wang? I had a swim the other day at the billabongs? and the water looked very nice, but i mainly fish further down stream.
ps; as leftieant said maybe we can catch up for a fish one day.


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

greenhornet said:


> where did you release him? i'd love to go and catch and release him again :lol: Seriously great catch was he up stream or down of wang? I had a swim the other day at the billabongs? and the water looked very nice, but i mainly fish further down stream.
> ps; as leftieant said maybe we can catch up for a fish one day.


Got him at frosts. I also fish down stream of Wang alot. Where in the north east are you?. Im always up 4 a fish, just give me a PM and we can work out some time to go for a paddle and a fish.


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice catch mate well done


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice cod, Adam. May there be many more...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Nice cod mate. Much paler than the ones around here. They certainly have a bit of power on that first strike hey? Well done.


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

pescado said:


> Nice cod mate. Much paler than the ones around here. They certainly have a bit of power on that first strike hey? Well done.


We get darker ones here to, as you can see in the photo. This cod was only caught about 200m away from the 73cm one I caught. I comes down to how clean the water is at the time. Above Wangaratta the water is a lot cleaner and we get some real dark coloured cod there.
The 73cm cod hit hard, but when he knew he was hooked he went off!


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Both beautiful fish mate. Ovens has been on the to-do list since i saw you in the yak with a few nice trout cod in Will Trueman's Trout Cod fishery proposal - he did a presentation of it at one of the Native Fish Aust meetings a year or 2 back. We were all pretty excited about the prospects up in your neck of the woods - sounds like you've got a cracking fishery


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

Mushi said:


> Both beautiful fish mate. Ovens has been on the to-do list since i saw you in the yak with a few nice trout cod in Will Trueman's Trout Cod fishery proposal - he did a presentation of it at one of the Native Fish Aust meetings a year or 2 back. We were all pretty excited about the prospects up in your neck of the woods - sounds like you've got a cracking fishery


The Ovens river is the best place I have found to fish and its a beautiful river to paddle.
The trout cod have been a bit queit since the drought, but still have some awesome fish in there.
You are wecome to give me a buzz if you ever get up this way and come out for a fish.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work, very jealous!


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

ur making me drool damn u great catch ;-)


----------

